

The call to decentralize social networking - EGreg

I'm talking about this: http://myownstream.com/blog<p>Back in May I wrote this little piece about the need to decentralize the social internet. I with all this talk of Diaspora, and Alex Payne writing about wanting to decentralize Twitter, I think it's become relevant to talk about.<p>What do you think it will mean for the industry if someone pulls off decentralized social networking and does it well?
======
CPops
I don't think normal people (the non-technical masses which are necessary to
make social-networking type sites a success) will come anywhere close to
understanding what a decentralized or distributed social-network is.

The amount of time & money given to Diaspora and the like is mind-boggling to
me given that 99% of the population will probably never understand what it
even is.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I think it's too complicated for people to understand
what is going on and most people will ignore it.

------
code177
It's a nice idea, but it won't happen. There's simply no business incentive
for the big players to even think about integrating in this way.

Additionally, once you set up a data exchange you're relying on an honour
system to ensure content items are edited or removed, and that whoever is
hosting nodes that your traffic goes through isn't snooping.

~~~
EGreg
Thanks. By the way, if you really are about privacy you can use https instead
of http. That problem has been solved.

What do you mean by "integrating"? You mean no one would actually host streams
like they host websites?

